# schools info in tsilivi



## stokiepo (Nov 19, 2011)

hello there,me and my partner along with our 2 children aged 3 and 3 months are seriously looking into the possibility of moving to tsilivi in zante full time,but the main sticking point is the education system for our kids, does anyone know if there is an english speaking school on the island? and if not,if anyone could tell me there experience of relocating to the island,as well as there kids schooling,it would be very much appreciated. thank you for your time


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Think very hard about bringing two children to an island in these very hard times in Greece. Don't know about an english school on your island but if there is it will be private, you will be looking at school fees of over 600 euros a month. Unless you have private means you will find work hard to get.


----------

